# 2008 versa hatch



## HeffyL (Feb 10, 2021)

What is this called on 2008 versa 6 speed manual,in wreck and broke off front of transmission,and do u have to take out to replace


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may be referring to the clutch housing or what some people refer to as a bell housing. If it is a broken clutch housing, you will have to remove the entire transmission to possibly replace it.


----------

